# Prep. course tomorrow - any advice?



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all! Ive never written on this board  although Ive read it often . HI to all! So pleased I got here in the end   
A quick history... I found out 3 years ago that I had completely blocked tubes - probably from birth. DH and I decided to adopt as I'd heard horror stories about IVF. We went to the adoption intro meeting in Nov 2008... Then I decided to try IVF as I felt it was something I had to at least try. So DH and I tried one IVF and one FET. The iVF worked up until 25 weeks, some abnormalities had occured (I'll not bore/upset you with the details) The end result was that I had to give birth to our darling boy. We got to see him - he was gorgeous. This completely broke our hearts.    
We half heartedly tried one FET which was negative. So, all in all a complete nightmare!!!!! We waited some more time to try and heal (dont think you ever get over it). Then we applied to adopt. SW came to see us mid Sep   and all went well.... . Now it's the prep course tomorrow!! I am absolutely terrified but really excited. I think I am wary of being happy as I know this will be a long, long journey. Like everyone on here - ... I just want to be a 'Mummy'   Does anyone know what will happen at this LA prep meeting? I am trying to prepare myself mentally. We've to attend two days, but thankfully they are two weeks appart. This will give me some time to assimilate all the information   Ive read 3 books on adoption and feel like a sponge - I cant get enough info!
Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks to all you wonderful, courageous ladies out there


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi noodles

Just wanted to say that I was in your same position about 2 months ago, just about to start our preperation course. I was excited, and terrified at the same time and unsure what to expect. Some nice people on here reassured me and gave me some advice as well. I can honestly say that my husband and I really enjoyed ours, it was emotionally wearing (we were knackered come the evenings!!) but we got to meet the whole adoption team, meet some lovely people in the same boat as us so to speak and took alot from the course. It was also great to meet a couple of adopters as well and have a good chat with them. We are now about to start homestudy this week whoo hoo! Not sure where the last 2 months have gone, still got things to organize before our visit!! Hope yours goes well, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

THANKS Watakerfuffle ! And what a great name!!! Will let u know how we do. Oh I am all excited!   xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say good luck. I am at very early stage having just contacted la after failed ivf (like you I felt I had to give it one go). I have had an early m/c and then lost twins, one at 9 weeks and one at 16 weeks. La are going to phone me on Tues to see if I can go to next info evening or wait till Jan. I am also reading lots and 5 books arrived from Amazon last week. I am also really excited, I know long road but feel really positive. Have been feeling great since decided not to take my second free NHS ivf and move to adoption. Feel that life is no longer on hold, can book a holiday and getting house decorated etc. Looking forward to hearing how you get on at prep.


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Prep course went really well    We are taking 'baby' steps fwd. At least we know there will be a positive outcome this way!! There was a lot of information and I was shattered by the time we got home - visited famly to fill them in. I was in my be at 845!! A new record. Feeling positive although there a long journey ahead. I hope I can manage it all!  Met some really lovely people who are in the same boat as us, so to speak...It was good to talk and feel normal. A good day all in all. Our next meeting is in a couple of weeks so we have time to digest everything said. Good luck to all ofyou out there   x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Really glad went well Noodles.    I was shattered after every course too. So glad you feel positive. I'm sure you can handle it all - I've surprised myself - though I have had a couple of meltdowns and panics!   This site has made me feel so much more normal, as did meeting people on the course.
Lots of luck,
Duckling x


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Watakerfufffle and All! 


Hope you all had a fabby xmas. How is your Homestudy going Wata? I am starting it soon and wandering what it's all about??


All the best for 2012 everyone!!! We are getting there....   xx


----------

